# Theme Used in Multiple Works



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm sure that many of you have heard the 2nd Razumovsky quartet by Beethoven and perhaps the Coronation scene from Boris Goudonov by Mossourgsky. They share a common theme from early Russian music and this theme is heard again in one of the string quartets by Anton Arensky as well as used in Overture on Russian Themes by Rimsky-Korsakov. What I have been trying to find out for some time now is where this theme came from and what if any it's original name was. I have seen the name "Slava" associated with this music but do not know if that is the correct name. I would appreciate any information I can get about this music. I would also like to know of other instances of multiple composers using the same theme as is the case with this theme.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

The Rite of Spring and Tchaik 4 also share a common Russian folk song.
From the title of the thread I thought you were going to talk about multiple pieces by the same composer. This is common too and is called 'self quoting'. 
Using folk themes often leads to this phenomenon. Greensleeves is a common denominator in a lot of serious yet folk-music-based works. Vaugan-Williams and Knut Geutler couldn't be more different in style but they both used the Greensleeves theme.
FC


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

The choral motif Dies irae is one of the most widely quoted in various composers' works. Here's a list I jotted down a couple of days ago:

Orchestral Suite No.? (I can't remember, I heard long ago at a concert) by Tchaikovsky
Paganini Rhapsody, Symphonies 2 & 3 and Symphonic Dances by Rachmaninov
Totentanz and Dante Symphony by Liszt
Symphonie Fantastique by Berlioz
Symphony No.2 by Khatchaturian
+ a hint of it in the motto theme of Elgar's Piano Quintet


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> The choral motif Dies irae is one of the most widely quoted in various composers' works.


Also in a solo sonata by Ysaÿe


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

The Eternal Damnation... I guess they all loved the idea of being eternally fried on a skewer!


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Gustav Mahler often used the same theme in multiple works But so far, no one has answered my original question about the origin of the Russian theme I initially referred to. Does anybody know if the name is "Slava" as a google search implied?


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

Beethoven used his theme from _Creatures of Prometheus_ in other works, one of which is a chamber piece (I can't put my finger on it at the moment). Can't remember which came first, either.


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

It took some doing but I have finally learned the source of the music I initially inquired about. The music is derived from the Russian patriotic national hymn and is indeed named "Slava" which translates as glory in English. Any who are not familiar with this music could listen to the coronation scene from "Boris Goudonov" which incidentally I have on the radio right now. My opinion is that this music is pretty good.


----------

